# Unknown language: si amour be droga me encantaria sia estino



## roxy_gurl

what does this mean:

si amour be droga me encantaria sia estino


----------



## Jana337

Hi roxy_gurl,

What language is it? Could you also tell us where you found it? Isn't it just Spanish misspelt?

Jana


----------



## Mutichou

This looks like misspelt Spanish.
"Amour" is French for "love" (or "amor" in Spanish). I don't know the words be, sia and estino.


----------



## diegodbs

- si: Spanish "if"
- amour is a French word: love
- *be: this is not Spanish*
- droga: Spanish "drug"
- me encantaría: Spanish (I would like)
- *sia: this is not Spanish*
- *estino: this is not Spanish*

It doesn't make sense at all in Spanish as a full sentence.


----------



## Cracker Jack

This looks like a word cocktail or a sentence hybridization:

si - Spanish
amour - French
be - English
droga - Spanish
me encantaría - Spanish
sia - Italian
estino - ???


----------



## smiggins

maybe _festino _(italian?), meaning party or social gathering in 17th century upper class english


----------



## Whodunit

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> This looks like a word cocktail or a sentence hybridization:
> 
> si - Spanish
> amour - French
> be - English
> droga - Spanish
> me encantaría - Spanish
> sia - Italian
> estino - ???


 
So, we have "If love is a drug, I'd like to ...". Thus, either the word "sia" or "estino" must be a verb. If "sia" really is an Italian verb meaning "be" (subjunctive), "estino" is to be an adjective.


----------



## smiggins

maybe 'party-like' ;-)


----------

